# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Портрет участника форума. Как считаете?

## Til

А давайте попробуем описать среднего участника форума. Возраст уже выясняли (что то около 19 лет получилось). Просто какой человек приходит в голову когда читаешь форум? Как он выглядит, чем занимается, с кем общается, тд и тп. Молодого человека и девушку. Интересно, сойдутся ли взгляды? Не себя, а именно тот образ воторый встает в воображении.

*ФОТО*, если хотите показать своё лицо на вашем фото, то вставьте своё фото в сообщение (ссылку на фото заключите в тэг [img], напрмиер 

```
&#91;img&#93;http&#58;//rr.ru/foto.jpg&#91;/img&#93;
```

 ).
закачать фото можно на imageshack.us или на foto.radikal.ru

Так же можно оставить своё фото в галерее http://suicide.fb5.ru/

----------


## Blackwinged

Может проще создать фотогалерею, нэ? Мне что-то ничего в голову не приходит, уж очень колоритные тут персонажи встречаются, но есть и довольно приятные и интересные люди...

----------


## touch of rain...

в этом "незнании", "недосказанности" есть своя прелесть и своя интрига.. я думаю фотки будут лишними.

----------


## mermaid_70

> А давайте попробуем описать среднего участника форума. Возраст уже выясняли (что то около 19 лет получилось). Просто какой человек приходит в голову когда читаешь форум? Как он выглядит, чем занимается, с кем общается, тд и тп. Молодого человека и девушку. Интересно, сойдутся ли взгляды? Не себя, а именно тот образ воторый встает в воображении.


 Вот мне конечно трудно представить...потому что можно только об одном сказать - средний возраст участника форума...а девушки и парни здесь все такие разные, что мне кажется , - нужно каждому описывать себя...вот например я - мне вот 17 лет, рост примерно 167-170 см, вес 65 кг, я не толстая, а просто спортивная фигура, занимаюсь спортом, глаза светло голубые, а волосы длинные и рыжие...вы наверно подумаете - такая красивая девушка . а всё туда же...хочет умереть..но тем не менее это так..я хочу умереть, и надеюсь что очень очень скоро я найду способ как сделать это..потому что у меня ситуация дейтсвительно безвыходная.и сама я не могу справиться..не могу сама в жизни сделать вообще ничего....

----------


## Betta

Я каждого учстника форума представляю по разному...Наверное влияют ники,аватары,ну и конечно ответы на форуме.

----------


## daddy's girl

Маленькая, 
компактная, 
рыженькая 
(чуть-чуть), 
кареглазая, 
когда задумчивая, 
на Цоя похожа...

_но так как я человек улыбчивый, сходства никто не замечает  :cry:  :lol:_

----------


## Painkiller

> Сообщение от Til
> 
> А давайте попробуем описать среднего участника форума. Возраст уже выясняли (что то около 19 лет получилось). Просто какой человек приходит в голову когда читаешь форум? Как он выглядит, чем занимается, с кем общается, тд и тп. Молодого человека и девушку. Интересно, сойдутся ли взгляды? Не себя, а именно тот образ воторый встает в воображении.
> 
> 
>  Вот мне конечно трудно представить...потому что можно только об одном сказать - средний возраст участника форума...а девушки и парни здесь все такие разные, что мне кажется , - нужно каждому описывать себя...вот например я - мне вот 17 лет, рост примерно 167-170 см, вес 65 кг, я не толстая, а просто спортивная фигура, занимаюсь спортом, глаза светло голубые, а волосы длинные и рыжие...вы наверно подумаете - такая красивая девушка . а всё туда же...хочет умереть..но тем не менее это так..я хочу умереть, и надеюсь что очень очень скоро я найду способ как сделать это..потому что у меня ситуация дейтсвительно безвыходная.и сама я не могу справиться..не могу сама в жизни сделать вообще ничего....


 Фотку выложи.Кстати, насчет фотогалереи идея хорошая, если мою фотку подправить фотожопой, то смотреть можно...

----------


## Night

Тощий и страшный.)

----------


## Painkiller

> Тощий и страшный.)


 К чему ты так на себя?Фотку выложи, оценим...Девчонки, выкладывайте фотки сюда... :wink:

----------


## Betta

у меня нет новых фоток...а я за год сильно изменилась...

----------


## daddy's girl

> данный образ периодически меняется с учётом того,сообщение кокого человека читаешь 8)


 а поподробнее? как выражается данное изменение! с примерами, пожалуйста!

----------


## joy_and_sorrow

а  я  жирный и  уродливый

----------


## Artist

Можете забросать меня камнями, но я приведу песню Крис Агилеры для поднятия самооценки.

You are beautiful no matter what they say 
Words can't bring you down 
You are beautiful in every single way 
Yes, words can't bring you down 
Don't you bring me down today... 

 И песню TLC для понимания ничтожности тех ублюдков, которым вы кажетесь не красивыми.

I wish could tie you up in my shoes
Make you feel unpretty too
I was told I was beautiful
But what does that mean to you
Look into the mirror who's inside there
The one with the long hair
Same old me again today (yeah) 
My outsides look cool
My insides are blue
Everytime I think I'm through
It's because of you
I've tried different ways
But it's all the same
At the end of the day
I have myself to blame
I'm just trippin' 
Chorus:
You can buy your hair if it won't grow
You can fix your nose if he says so
You can buy all the make up
That man can make
But if you can't look inside you
Find out who am I too
Be in the position to make me feel
So damn unpretty
I'll make you feel unpretty too 
Never insecure until I met you
Now I'm bein' stupid
I used to be so cute to me
Just a little bit skinny
Why do I look to all these things
To keep you happy
Maybe get rid of you
And then I'll get back to me (hey) 
My outsides look cool
My insides are blue
Everytime I think I'm through
It's because of you
I've tried different ways
But it's all the same
At the end of the day
I have myself to blame
I'm just trippin' 

Я не знаю, как вы выглядите, не знаю какие вы и что у вас вдуше, не знаю отчего, но точно знаю, что больно. Знаю и понимаю. И поддерживаю. И я такой же.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

> Просто какой человек приходит в голову когда читаешь форум? Как он выглядит, чем занимается, с кем общается, тд и тп. Молодого человека и девушку. Интересно, сойдутся ли взгляды? Не себя, а именно тот образ воторый встает в воображении.


 у меня со всеми разные ассоциации.... какого-то определенного стереотипного изображения в голове нет....
сама-худая, невысокая (168см/50кг)...черные волосы.... глаза желтовато-карие...коже бледная....ну я думаю, ясно......  :Smile:

----------


## лена

я 24 года  :Embarrassment: ops: 168 55,черные волосы по пояс,челка на бок,большие зеленосерые глаза, очень очень грустные потому что каждый старается спросить почему я грущу :twisted: уже чуть загорелая кожа(была очень загорелая),люблю белые цвета в одежде,вроде моя фотка в аваторке

----------


## margo078

мне 17.невысокая(165см)худая,глаза зелено-карие,темные волосы до плеч.вечно грусная.определенного стереотипа других участников нет,каждого представляю по разному. :roll:

----------


## grey

21 год.
нормальный высокий рост.
плечистый.
не толстый не тонкий.
глаза карие. когда один всегда грустные. когда на людях пытаюсь скрыть грусть.
жизнь: сплю, университет, спортзал, работа на компе, сплю...
летом сплю, рыбалка в деревне.

----------


## Quiz

человек-заморочка, 19 лет
маленький рост(158см) - комплексовала
фигура нормальная, не толстая и не худющая
глаза хамелеоны....то зеленые, то карие.... 
смуглая
всегда  серьезная))

----------


## Betta

16 лет
162 рост,не толстая ,не худая
Черные волосы.короткая стрижка с косой длинной челкой.голубые глаза.
Люблю розово-зеленые вещи.
проколот язык.
по жизни пытаюсь общаться сразными людьми,люблю новые знакомства...много гуляю и занимаюсь конкуром(без него вообще помираю).Пытаюсь закончить школу.

----------


## SwimmQueen

красивая одинокая спортсменка.
 :roll:

----------


## redfoxius

хм... имхо бесполезно. для этого нужно кучу ограничений поставить.

----------


## Betta

Я тут поняла,что Найт с Крешом у меня почти одинаково представляются:
Интелегенты 25-30 лет...в очках,достаточно худы,с небольшими синяками под глазами,но вобщем симпотичны...
а вот все остальные представители форума постоянно меняются

----------


## Kloyn

мне 19 я вес 70-71 чес слова, русые волосы,глаза серо- голубые(меняются млин)взгляд усталого пофигиста,  рост средний
типичное лицо. баксеров хмурых видели?вот ето я в транспорте
стаю за поручень держусь, рекламу буравлю одежда не приметная черный с серым .Со знакомыми пытаюсь шутить обычно получается , с друзьями внимателен и талерантин таких не много. Ну а суецидник по внешнасти у меня шрам как у потного гарри тока на верхней губе, одни боятся другие жалеют третие ненавидят..Касавец вощем Сижу у компа, пью чай черный с лемоном на заваленом стале. Представили???я тоже :lol:

----------


## blooddrakon

17 лет. Рост высокий, вес 65, телосложение среднее, взгляд усталый, глаза мутно зеленые, длинные русые волосы, одет в основном в черное.

----------


## Agains

19 лет.Рост 185.Худой.Длинные черные волосы,карие глаза.Одет либо в скейт шмотки либо в панк рок-н-рольные.Очень неуклюж.С плохой координацией движений.Увлекаюсь старыми компьютерными играми.Играю в группе на гитаре.Интересуюсь историей второй мировой войны и фашистской германии.Также мне интересны труды:Маркса,Ленина,Нестера Махно,Адольфа Гитлера

----------


## Антонина

Высокая, 173 см + всегда каблуки. Тощая(43-45кг). Модельной внешности. Брюнетка. Волосы отливают немного в бронзу. Зеленые глаза. Резкие черты лица. Длинные тонкие пальцы Розовые тонкие губы. пристальный взгляд. Одета так, как нарисовано в глянцевых идиотских журналах. Вечное презрение к простым смертным на лице и тотальная скука... всегда сигарета Салема тонкого в руке. 19лет.

----------


## Rajtaro

24 года, 169 рост. Крепкого телосложения (62 кг), глаза то серые, то зеленые. Волосы на данный момент рыжие. Джинса клеш от бедра, стилы, разноцветная вязанная кофта с капюшоном+ коричневый плюшевый пиджак, уши sennheiser и идиотское выражение лица, не крашусь из-за частых слез. 
Если же зайти на работу - накрашенное и самовлюбленное создание, юбочки+каблучки, бла,бла, бла.....

----------


## Blackwinged

Хм... забавная, однако, тема. Сколько раз встречал подобные с фотографиями, а вы тут выдаете свои характеристики и габариты...

*Rajtaro*
"уши sennheiser"
Респект, как говорится. Салют любителям hi-end'а...

----------


## Rajtaro

так просили же тему с фото.  :shock:

----------


## Blackwinged

*Rajtaro*
Хорошо, создам.

----------


## Rajtaro

Пасибо, тока наверное я буду единственная участница).   :Embarrassment: ops: А вообще пасип  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Blackwinged

Пожалуйста. Тему, вообщем то, мог создать кто угодно...
Надеюсь, участники найдутся, судя по постам в прежней теме, не все тут такие уж и страшные. Может, даже я свою выложу...

----------


## grey

> Высокая, 173 см + всегда каблуки. Тощая(43-45кг). Модельной внешности. Брюнетка. Волосы отливают немного в бронзу. Зеленые глаза. Резкие черты лица. Длинные тонкие пальцы Розовые тонкие губы. пристальный взгляд. Одета так, как нарисовано в глянцевых идиотских журналах. Вечное презрение к простым смертным на лице и тотальная скука... всегда сигарета Салема тонкого в руке. 19лет.


 давайте указывать свой реальный возраст? вам это не сложно, а нам это интересно при сборе информации

*ВСЕМ*, если хотите показать своё лицо на вашем фото то отредактируйте ваше сообщение и вставьте своё фото в него (ссылку на фото заключите в тэг [img], напрмиер 

```
&#91;img&#93;http&#58;//rr.ru/foto.jpg&#91;/img&#93;
```

 ). закачать фото можно на imageshack.us или на foto.radikal.ru

----------


## Blackwinged

Тему для фотографий уже удалили?

----------


## Rajtaro

Видимо она лишняя.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Betta

попробую выложить...короч это я

----------


## Rajtaro

Ой, ппц. Как ты похожа на мою старшую сестру.... :shock:

----------


## Quiz

здесь будем выкладывать фото?

----------


## CeTbl4

18 лет, рост 187, 75-85 кг....Рыжий, бледный, худой, глаза болотные, люблю одеваться в темно-синее.....
Постараюсь скоро фото выложить

----------


## Agains

It's me...

----------


## Wolf

Тема прикольная       Фоткаца нелюблю, поэтоум нигде не светился)))  Лучше я опишу себя: 20 лет, 175см роста, не толстый и не худой, длиные темные волосы(как у vj хобита), большие карие глаза,бледно белая кожа, всегда черная одежда и темные очки.

----------


## Rajtaro

самая позитивная моя фотка

----------


## CeTbl4

очень мило   :Big Grin:

----------


## taggart

SQL error - [position 35, near '1' in 'ess where 1=0 TAIL 1'] (3) label expected but not found in where param

----------


## Wolf

хотелось бы еще на модераторов посмотреть :wink:

----------


## Quiz

зимааа)

----------


## Quiz

тема умирает

----------


## Painkiller

> тема умирает


 Нифига не умирает.
Фотожопа рулит.
Киев, недавнее время.Свое истинное лицо показываю(вот в кого я превратился после встречи с гопами)
PS:пока хату искал-успел бухнуть и на соборчик красивый посмотреть.  :Smile:

----------


## Мертвый Поэт



----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> Я тут конечно человек совсем новый..но тоже рискну отметиться, с вашего позволения :Р


 Ох ты елки

----------


## Painkiller

Девчонки симпатяги   :Smile:  С такими данными вообще заморачиваться вредно.  :Smile:

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А не боитесь что по фоткам знакомые могут узнать?!
Мне 20 лет. Высокая- 172, стройная, глаза серые, шатенка, кожа светлая.
По жизни учусь, время от времени работаю.

----------


## NOSBX9701040

Какого черта знакомым делать на суицид-форумах?

----------


## taggart

> Какого черта знакомым делать на суицид-форумах?


 Ну как сказать) Мир тесен, интернет еще теснее :).




> А не боитесь что по фоткам знакомые могут узнать?!


 And? Они "захотят поговорить со мной об этом"? ;)

---

На тему внешнего вида - пару минут назад посетила мысль набить что нибудь..вопрос только _что_ :) (нет, не на лбу, на плече/запястьи, наверное :р)

----------


## Wolf

> And? Они "захотят поговорить со мной об этом"?


 тут дело не в этом, они посмотрят, скажут слабак, еще комунибудь раскажут, в итоге перед своими знакомыми будешь выглядеть как идиоот. ну комуто пофиг  а  мне нет

----------


## taggart

> And? Они "захотят поговорить со мной об этом"? ;) 
> 			
> 		
> 
>  тут дело не в этом, они посмотрят, скажут слабак, еще комунибудь раскажут, в итоге перед своими знакомыми будешь выглядеть как идиоот. ну комуто пофиг  а  мне нет


 [_сократил_] Какая разница кем ты _кому-то_ кажешься, важно кто ты есть.. И нет причин оглядываться на чьё-то мнение, до тех пор пока ты действуешь в рамках только _своей свободы_.

----------


## Painkiller

На такие форумы никогда не попадают случайно(я искал его и в google и в яндексе), нашел только очень внимательным поиском по каждому отдельному сайту.К чему я это все: если сюда попали знакомые, то у них тоже есть проблемы такого характера, поэтому тут не может быть совпадений.

----------


## Blackwinged

А ему большая известность и не нужна. Привлекать внимания всякого рода кулцхакеров и жизелюбцев, желающих учить этому других, ну и личностей похуже нам никчему... А кому надо, те найдут.
Шанс, что знакомые найдут этот форум, ИМХО, о-о-чень мал. Интернет, может, и тесен, но подобное может случиться только по случайности. 
К чему весь этот бред? Да к тому, что люди, пишущие что-то вроде "А не боитесь что по фоткам знакомые могут узнать?!" просто оправдываются, не желая выкладывать свои фотки, да еще и напрягающие других. Делать нехрен?

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> люди, пишущие что-то вроде "А не боитесь что по фоткам знакомые могут узнать?!" просто оправдываются, не желая выкладывать свои фотки, да еще и напрягающие других. Делать нехрен?


  А что такой злой? Просто спросила, что нельзя?! А если напрягает можно и не отвечать. Сам то почему то не выложил! Это ладно если твой знакомые увидят, а если родственники или их знакомые, как ты думаеш они отреагируют на это... Думаю ничего хорошего...

----------


## Blackwinged

> Это ладно если твой знакомые увидят, а если родственники или их знакомые, как ты думаеш они отреагируют на это...


 Ну какого ж черта родным лазить по суицид форумам?
Ну найдут и хрен с ними, меня это не остановит.



> Сам то почему то не выложил!


 Позже.

----------


## Quiz

*Blackwinged*      : 


> Позже.


  ну что ж, ловим на слове)

----------


## stre10k

Только что сфоткался (волосы обычно длиннее - вчера подстригся)





рост 190+, вес 75+... мышц не особо - планирую летом заняться, щас времени нет... глаза (если не видно там) почти черные - темно-карие (по крайней мере были, щас, кажется, светлеют)... возраст - 17. 
ну остальное на фотках...мрачновато получилось...

----------


## fucka rolla

у мя все фотки на телефоне...телефон просрал когда накуренный был..
на компе тока одна...но качество стремное и я там пьяный...  по этому фотку потом выложу...
рост 182,   вес 70 кг,  волосы вниз не растут...пытался сделать дреды, а волосы так и не отпустились...ходил как негры-диско семидесятые...
 так та идея интересная составить портрет участника форума, но усреднивать самоубийцу думаю не правельно... вот кто-кто, а сомоубийци разные...во всех смыслах...

----------


## Аска



----------


## fucka rolla

ну уж коли кроме внешности нада еще и пару слов про увлечения сказать.......
люблю арт хаус и кибер панк.....очень люблю гранж...старый гранж...заканчивая 94-96 годами....
фото люблю.......черно-белое.....     сам по себе антиобщественный элемент...вернее насроен так...... презираю все виды государственности.......     всегда буду против....

----------


## grey

Для любителей посветиться открыл http://suicide.fb5.ru/
Незнаю будет ли популярен. Посмотрим. Тема про него  здесь

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

химик...лохматый и небритый химик....

----------


## Римма

Девушка 24/170/60, глаза серо-голубые, волосы русые. Комплексов нет. Довольно спокойный человек. Медсестра в стоматологии. Люблю свою работу. Вампир по совместительству.  :evil:  Люблю тяжелый рок, выгляжу как человек.

----------


## Wolf

2*Римма* как странно.....знаю одну девушку,тоже 24 года,примерно такойже комплектации, тоже зовут Римма,тоже зубной врач  :Smile: )))   ты точно из хабаровска?  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

> 2*Римма* как странно.....знаю одну девушку,тоже 24 года,примерно такойже комплектации, тоже зовут Римма,тоже зубной врач )))   ты точно из хабаровска?


 Привет! Я не зубной врач, а ассистент стоматолога. May be, путаешь?  Ты в Хабаровске?

----------


## Римма

Блин, смотрю на фото - ну столько людей симпатичных, и все туда же - "в глазах усталость", "непонимание окружающего мира"...  Народ, с вашей внешностью только жить да жить! Все путем! Все сдыхают... морально только... Как сказала подруга "Смерть - это esc из так и не понятой игры".  Все чем-то увлекаются... Из высказываний тоже многие нравятся, в людях что-то есть. Пожалуй, больше всего на данный момент нравятся мысли Painkillera - за живость, fucka rolla тоже чем-то нравится... 
Люди, все ломаются. Все через это проходят. У меня вот тоже сейчас ни смысла, ни цели. Живу потихоньку... Не знаю, что будет завтра. Но уже не боюсь. Все, что могло случиться, у меня (для меня) уже случилось. Одно радует - пока через это не пройдешь, не изменишься. Не станешь сильнее. Я уважаю Людей, которые выдержали свои испытания. Они этого заслуживают. Еще мне нравятся люди, в которых есть чистота... потому что у меня ее уже нет. Может, потом верну себе ее. Сейчас я только учусь жить. Заново.
И еще вот что... О родных, близких. На старой работе у мужика дочь повесилась. Сильный была человек, 24 года, как мне... "Путь самурая" читала, стюардессой стала, ставила себе цели, добивалась... Однажды вечером закрылась в ванной и вздернулась на ремне. Даже записки не оставила. И этот человек похоронил дочь - и сам словно умер. Я говорила с ним недавно: - Ну как ты сейчас живешь? - А никак... Как дрова... И жена так же... Жить-то надо...
Вздернуться легко! Чем виноваты люди, которые не смогут после этого жить как прежде! Он всегда о ней рассказывал с такой гордостью... Я ему в каком-то смысле тоже была как дочь - в плане рассказать что-то, чем-то поделиться...

----------


## Anubis

Йа:

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Мня (после лабы в универе)

----------


## tventin2

А я почемуто не могу фотку вставить.

----------


## Betta

*tventin2*



> ВСЕМ, если хотите показать своё лицо на вашем фото то отредактируйте ваше сообщение и вставьте своё фото в него (ссылку на фото заключите в тэг [img], напрмиер Код: 
>  
> ). закачать фото можно на imageshack.us или на foto.radikal.ru

----------


## Sick Spiny

Вот я:


правда сейчас выгляжу немного по-другому, другая прич0ска у меня...

----------


## fucka rolla

блин, ребят! фотоателье нашего форума существует не в этом разделе.....    появилась та она позже, чем эта тема, но последние посты здесь ни к чему........  
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=640

----------


## Sick Spiny

Только в галерее ничего нет. Лучше просто постить фотки в теме, ИМХО.

----------


## fucka rolla

дак я пока эту тему та и не закрываю потому, что в галерее косяк какой та.......
просто рациональней будет подождать, когда галерея заработает без неполадок....
к тому же, врят-ли название этой темы значило поазывание себя, скорее психологический портрет имелся виду.

----------


## fucka rolla

> А давайте попробуем описать среднего участника форума


 собственно вот как это было......врят ли можно описать среднестатистическую внешность......

----------


## tventin2

Врядли получится создать среднее описание псих. портрета участников форума. Я вот не могу например! Кто-нибудь смог? :?

----------


## fucka rolla

дак описывая черты своего характера, переживания некоторые и т.д. можно примерно представлять сей портрет......

----------


## tventin2

Сложно самостоятельно описать черты СВОЕГО характера адекватно. Людям мы видимся часто диаметрально противоположными собственным взглядам.

----------


## fucka rolla

> *ну люди видят себя такими, какими они хотели бы быть*


  чак паланик
думаю по желаниям быть таким та или таким можно уже судить о человеке.....

----------


## Римма

А интересно, у здешнего народа есть какие-нить татуировки? Где, какие?

----------


## tventin2

У меня есть! На спине цветок, между лопатками.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Римма

> На спине цветок, между лопатками.


 Цветной?

----------


## Agains

Есть пара галимых и недобитых даже татуировками назвать сложно.А так в блежайшее а может и неближайшее время хочу процентов 30 тела забить

----------


## ViktoriaNN

В среднем суицидники вообщем не уродцы. И вообще очень даже ничего. Это я сужу по описаниям. И правда не родись красивой :roll: А насчет того, ктото может узнать по фоте, так знакомому придется поглубже порыть на форуме, значит ему это интересно, значит у него схожие проблемы... И он ничего не скажет, так побоится чтобы и его уличили в малодушии, раз он такие места посещает))

----------


## Nalinana *=)

А у мну кошка на животике на левой стороне, хочу удалить или забить, но мну отговаривают(
Пока нет фоток( Появятся скину...
Ну мну 19 лет, ростом я 160, вешу 45кг... смуглая, карие глаза, темныё длинные кудрявые волосы... Ну симпотяшка на самом деле...  :roll: 
Работаю, учусь... 
Люблю альтернативу, драм...
А больше всего я люблю позитив и дождь))) 
вот...

----------


## Wolf

> И вообще очень даже ничего. Это я сужу по описаниям.


 а я вот бы сказал что я себе не нравлюсь

----------


## ViktoriaNN

Не в красоте дело. Главное в жизни душевное благополучие, для чего нужна тяжелая работа над собой...

----------


## tventin2

Хоть попробую Как это делается

----------


## tventin2

[/url]

----------


## fallen_angel

19 лет, 185 см, около 80 кг.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А я наверное не буду скидывать фото...Все-таки, вдруг знакомые...они обо мне даже подумать не могут, что я...здесь...Я так опишу. Мне почти 17 лет, рост 164, вес 53, параметры 98/61/91, короткие темно-русые волосы, серо-голубые глаза (раньше были чисто голубые). На вид все дают минимум 18-19...

----------


## Lena

Я вобщем то тоже не стесняюсь открыть свое лицо.
 Я такая:

 Рост 165, вес 42, 75 года, Лев.
Пережила дофига и больше. Замужем четвертый раз. Жду третьего ребенка. Выгляжу на 24-25.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

меня не устраивает моя внешность, этим всё сказано.

----------


## тень_мечты

фотку кидать не хочу. ну а так рост 173, вес где-то 53, лет 17, волосы светло-русые средней длины, глаза когда зеленые, когда серо-зеленые)))и вапще-та не особо симпатичная)

----------


## Distorted

18 лет, рост 178 примерно, вес 64, длинноволосый, блэк металист и думстер, играющий на басу и электрухе, обрыган типичный в общем...
В тему, возможно, но отчаяние "налицо"... 


И я со своей спутницей, Voluntaria (фото выложено, разумеется, с её согласия)...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

17 годов, рост 183, вес 75,
волосы на самом деле у меня тёмно-русые, фото старое сейчас под губой 3 шипа торчат

----------


## multiplegrudge

лол... футболка аматори о многом говорит...=)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

))) вот тут ты не прав, я Аматори не слушаю, и вобще всю альтернативу не переношу))), если судить по одежде, то на фотке я должен быть в футболке Burzum, ну можно ещё Funeral

----------


## multiplegrudge

ходить в футболке параноика тоже , знаеш, тоже плюс не добавляет. хотя блэк мэтал этим и отличается. но сейчас это называется "тру".

----------


## Wolf

оффтоп: 
*2Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*  странно както альт непереносишь, но одеваешься как мафакер, это имхо о4 страно.

----------


## Lena

Та ну от Вы гоните... какая разница, что одето на фото? У меня 2 шифоньера одежды и половину я одевала только один раз. Это не значит, если на фото я в рваных джинсах, то так я хожу 24 часа в сутки и 12 месяцев в году. По одежде давно не судят и не встречают. Это осталось в прошлом веке.
 Грубо говоря так я отходила почти все лето. И что? Я хиппи? Или странная? Или я не мама троих детей?


 По одежде не судят! ИМХО

----------


## Аска

> По одежде давно не судят и не встречают


 Увы, это правило - вечно. И так будет, наверное, всегда, как ни обидно. Встречать всегда будут по первому впечатлению, а вскорости, возможно, и провожать. Имхо.

*Lena*, ты очень симпатичная девушка, но на хиппи ни капли не похожа) Это комплимент)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

пора изменять правила долбаные стереотипы

----------


## Светлый Ангел

В общем, я все-таки решила скинуть фото! Ну, как?
[/img]

----------


## Габо

Умные и добрые глаза.

----------


## Логан

Это я =)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> странно както альт непереносишь, но одеваешься как мафакер, это имхо о4 страно.


 а что во мне такого мазафакорского?

----------


## nothing1

Логан, прикол, ни одного сообщения толком не оставил, сразу фотку выложил. Покрасоваться что-ли пришел?)

----------


## Логан

Ясен *** что да  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lena

*Светлый Ангел*
Ну Не СУИЦИДНИЦА ТЫ...  :Big Grin:   милашка млин... Давай к нам на Кипр, мы тебя быстро выдадим замуж...  :Big Grin:  

*Логан*, парнище... держись... ты на гране великого будущего (в качестве семейного счастья). Будет у тебя доця, правда одна. Жена будет за тобой бегать, а ты будешь от нее уклоняться. Тогда она захочет второго, чтоб тебя удержать, но не соглашайся- второй не родится или... Вобщем будущее можно обойти, но лучше той жены, на которой ты женишься- Нет тебе. Она уже рядом и стесняется. Считанные месяцы до ее беременности от тебя- тогда ты и женишься.

----------


## TUSKA

какие же вы все красивые!обалдеть!Скажите,как можно фотку прикрепить?Я в компе-дуб дубом просто...[/list]

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> *Светлый Ангел*
> Ну Не СУИЦИДНИЦА ТЫ...   милашка млин... Давай к нам на Кипр, мы тебя быстро выдадим замуж...


 Я как бы вроде в суицидницы-то особо и не записывалась =). Но все равно спасибо!

----------


## Аска

*TUSKA*



> Могу ли я вставлять картинки?
> Вы можете вставлять картинки в сообщения. Но пока нет возможности загружать картинки на форум. Вы должны указать ссылку на картинку, которая находится на общедоступном сервере, например: http://www.some-unknown-place.net/my-picture.gif. Вы не можете указать ни ссылку на свой компьютер (если, конечно, он не является общедоступным сервером), ни на картинки которые находятся за механизмом авторизации, например в почтовых ящиках mail.ru, на защищённых паролем сайтах и т.д. Для отображения картинки в сообщении используйте тэг [img] BBCode или соответствующий тэг HTML (если это разрешено).


 В FAQ и не такое найдется))
*Lena*, как же это вы так ловко?))

----------


## blooddrakon

А вот собственно мы ! Фото с последней встречи !



Слева направо Agains, Hvis Lyset Tar Oss , я собственной персоной)), 
Cindy, Fallen Angel , Undead .



Ну и вот еще одна . Без коментариев !!))

----------


## NoNaMe

Последный справа - КЕННИ!

А так - нормальные люди. С чего вдруг о суициде задумались?

----------


## Римма

Ok. Эт я с пивом. Пикник на даче у друзей. Фото от 19.08.2007г.

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-33.jpg?51533
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-29.jpg?35553
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-32.jpg?48465

Уходя в ночь... (июль 2007г.) _Ничего, что спиной? _ 

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-63.jpg?39444

----------


## BlackBlood

> Ok. Эт я с пивом. Пикник на даче у друзей. Фото от 19.08.2007г.
> 
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-33.jpg?51533
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-29.jpg?35553
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-32.jpg?48465
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-30.jpg?33803
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/28/i-31.jpg?21052


 лицо знакомое

----------


## Anubis

А вот собственно мы ! Фото с последней встречи !

А вы что на перрроне бухаете :shock:   :Big Grin:  ? Или на природу куда ездили?

ЗЫ: сплошные блэкушники)))[/quote]

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> ЗЫ: сплошные блэкушники)))


 а то блек метал захвтатит МИР!!!




> А вы что на перрроне бухаете Shocked Very Happy ? Или на природу куда ездили?


 парень из минска приезжал вот мы его и провожали

----------


## fallen_angel

> сплошные блэкушники)))


 Не все блэкушники... А встреча мне понравилась, в обычном окружении я не высказываю того, что думаю...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

у меня тоже самое

----------


## stre10k

ждите меня на встрече в скором времени - как возможность выпадет

----------


## Wolf

> А так - нормальные люди. С чего вдруг о суициде задумались?


  блин, я тоже так считаю.
*2Fallen Angel* ппц, очень похож на одного знакомого  :Smile:  



> сплошные блэкушники)))


  прикольна. нас много  :Big Grin: 

ЗЫ блин, я точно невпишусь в компанию

----------


## Dark Lady

Мне на данный момент 18 лет (скоро 19 стукнет) - но по внешнему образу мне многие говорят, что я выгляжу гораздо младше своих лет. 
Ростом я на 164, вес 52. Волосы длинные, рыжие. Глаза карие.

----------


## Аска

*stre10k*, ты только отпишись, когда "возможность выпадет", я тоже постараюсь выбраться. Давно хотелось познакомиться с тобой вне сети.

----------


## lifehatesme

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/screamwithme/
Рост 188, 77кг, 17 лет(скоро18)голубо-зелёные глаза...раньше был жуткий комплекс...чуть до су по этому поводу не дошёл...оказалось,что это лишь комплекс...подрабатываю моделью...девушкам вроде тоже нравлюсь очень даже...хз в чем тада проблема...

----------


## GanibaL

> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/screamwithme/
> Рост 188, 77кг, 17 лет(скоро18)голубо-зелёные глаза...раньше был жуткий комплекс...чуть до су по этому поводу не дошёл...оказалось,что это лишь комплекс...подрабатываю моделью...девушкам вроде тоже нравлюсь очень даже...хз в чем тада проблема...


   Эмо))))))    :wink:

----------


## Римма

Lifehatesme, фото понравились художественностью, особенно Ангел, Солнце, Полет... Именно композиционностью, органичностью. Здорово смотрится.

----------


## Anathema666666



----------


## lifehatesme

> Lifehatesme, фото понравились художественностью, особенно Ангел, Солнце, Полет... Именно композиционностью, органичностью. Здорово смотрится.


 моё любимое Солнце. Оно абсолютно не отражает убогость и злость этого мира,а показывает,что-то тёплое что ли...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*Anathema666666* вампирчег))
единомышленники активнее учавствуем в данной теме)))

----------


## Kranston



----------


## Римма

> [b]единомышленники активнее учавствуем в данной теме)))


 Это типа "поделимся на кланы вампирчеги/блэкушники/эмо/.../ и посмотрим, кого здесь больше?  :wink:  

Lifehatesme, ага. Вот так, сидя на крыше, встречать рассвет и видеть, как оно всходит... Или закат наблюдать... Люблю такие фото. Спасибо огромное...     :Smile:

----------


## BlackBlood

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1...0071405zj8.jpg

это я

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

светящиеся ботинки?

----------


## BlackBlood

чудо природы =)

просто от света

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А можно я еще две фоточки свои выложу? очень уж они мне нравятся...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

вторая не открывается(

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, а так?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Светлый Ангел*, действительно оч красивые фото  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackBlood

*Светлый Ангел*
красиво =) У меня в доме знакомая, вы оооочень похожи.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Светлый Ангел*
класиво)))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Спасибо большое....Я так рада, что вам нравится=))))))

----------


## nothing1

Светлый ангел- чем-то на Бритни Спирс в ранние годы смахивает.
P.S. кукла силиконовая)))

----------


## Вия

жаль немогу выложить своё фото,т.к выхожу на телефоне((если на словах то...мне 14...рост 165 вес около 44кг.волосы длинные тёмные чёлка набок длина до подбородка,глаза меняються...от настроения...когда злая они серо-зелёные,веселая голубые,а так обычно серо-голубые...фигура в общем ничего...одежда обычно черная с чепями...а по характеру...и спокойная и вспыльчивая,общительная,слушаю весь рок все направления...а так щас готику.

----------


## Вия

ещё смотрела фото на форуме...ппц так обидно,что такие красивые очень хорошие люди думают о су(((

----------


## Freezer2007

http://foto.rambler.ru/users/freezer2007/1/
Эт вроде я

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*nothing1*,  и в каком это месте я кукла, а тем более в каком силиконовая?????

----------


## nothing1

Светлый ангел- да это шутка просто, скрытый комплимент. Просто так злые языки в свое время Бритни Спирс называли, вот я и ляпнул по аналогии... Ты правда на нее чем-то похожа на третьей фотке (из двух последних та, которая снизу)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

не на бритни не похожа

----------


## nothing1

Хвис, или как там тебя, не надо ля ля... Я писал- похожа на РАННЮЮ Бритни Спирс, когда ей было 17-18, когда только начинала, а не на сейчашную. Я в свое время просто фанател от Спирс (не от музыки, а от нее самой) и у меня полно ее фоток той поры, так что я знаю о чем говорю.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> не надо ля ля


 я не ляля, а говорю что не похожа, да и вобще какая разница похожа, не похожа, это ничего не значит

----------


## nothing1

и то правда)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, на фотах, впечатление как будто тебе совсем мало лет  :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

А это я!



И тут ещё тоже я http://foto.rambler.ru/users/bugfly/...?res=upload_ok

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*bugfly*, первая ассоциация - жизнерадостный  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Бритни Булгакова*
Пардон, других не нашёл, фоткатся нелюблю жутко))))

----------


## bugfly

*Бритни Булгакова*  Ну да, конечно, не умирать же просто так, надо ещё и хлопнуть дверью, а как это сделаешь без юмора  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, аналогично)) тож не люблю фоткаться +)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*bugfly*, хе))

----------


## Scream



----------


## Scream

ПС: рост 190
весть 80

глаза - тупые и карие...

----------


## Scream

да и мне 19

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> это я урод...


 что ж так критично?! Все хорошо, разве тока "минздрав предупреждает!"  :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## Scream

не кретично, а реалистично...

а пусть предупреждает... в том же минздраве сами они все нарики и алкоголики...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Scream*, не знаю где у тебя уродство :shock:  Нормальное телосложение, отсутствие увечий  и пр, хм..
P.S. А насчет минздрава. Организм-то твой, а не минздравовский.

----------


## Scream

Увечий? запястья розцоцаные, и руки в ожогах от сигарет))))

да и ещё много чего....

----------


## Scream

Да и на свой организм насрать мне, хоть и при том что у меня язва и астма...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Увечий? запястья розцоцаные, и руки в ожогах от сигарет))))


 поверь, это ме-ло-чи!! Честно.

----------


## Scream

я ж не говорил о щрамах посл раковой опухали и такое... мелочи... но интерестно как я изменюсь когда полечу с 35-го этажа на бетон...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> я ж не говорил о щрамах посл раковой опухали и такое


 на самом деле даже это мелочи, не капли не вру.

P.S. ну а после такого полета я думаю у тебя уже будут не шрамы, а просто фарш :?

----------


## Scream

собачки бродячие будут слизывать мои мозги и на до мной с мусарки рядом стоящие слетяться все мухи...


в виде фарша я себя буду людить!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> в виде фарша я себя буду людить!


 каким образом? :?  (учитывая, что организм мертв)

----------


## Scream

пару секунд мозг человека после смерти жыв...

----------


## Scream

простите что я такой...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> простите что я такой...


 да не извиняйся! Может это просто настроение скачет...

P.S. Отпишись в "Моя проблема", там и обсудить можно, если что.

----------


## Scream

не стоит ибо соплей много...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

вот он я новый)
[/url]

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, а в чем обновленный? +)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

в этой версии в меня влезает больше пива))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, хахах))

----------


## Scream



----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
чё эт за проволка колючая на третей фоте?
Собачка класная, у мя тож собака есть овчарка, немецкая.( http://foto.rambler.ru/users/freezer2007/1/IM001305/ )

----------


## Scream

огорождение чейто частной територим... какого  завода вроде...

собака не моя... у меня ретривер....

----------


## Kler

> это я урод...
> 
> непугайтесь


 А тебе кто-нибудь когда-нибудь говорил, что ты просто красавец,  или нет такого человека, который бы объективно на тебя посмотрел. Ну а насчет 35 этажа, я думаю, это ты погорячился, стоит уважать труд дворника.:lol:

----------


## Scream

там стройка))) там куча собак они будут рады...

----------


## Kler

> там стройка))) там куча собак они будут рады...


 Лично твоя собака будет этим убита. Так что не будь эгоистом. Постарайся понять, что твоя жизнь бесценна, что каждый из нас уникален, что тебя уже никем не заменить. Жизнь кажется жестокой, пока ты пытаешься только брать от нее, ничего не давая взамен. Крепись!!! Я рада буду хоть чем-то помочь тебе.

----------


## Сибиряк

Не надо считать себя уродами это депрессия.Даже у фотомоделей и культуристов существуют фобии уродства.Даже самый привлекательный человек будет чуствовать себя уродцем если он в депрессивных мыслях.

----------


## Scream

причем тут фотомондели...

----------


## Сибиряк

Потому что фотомодели просто помешаны на своей внешности.Они  например с особым пристрастием относятся к любому прыщику и тп на лице.Любое несоответствие красоте вызывает страх что они уродливы.

----------


## TUSKA

эх,меня никто из вас не видал!точно тогда броситесь расцеловывать свои прекрасные тела!

----------


## anna 77

это fucka rolla

----------


## Anubis

Оригинальный кадр! Хоть сейчас на обложку какого-нить гранжевого альбома))

Scream, абсолютно ничего уродливого во внешности у тя не присутствует, достаточно гармоничные и приятные черты лица, а касаемо до херового здоровья - дык оно у каждого второго ни  к черту, язва, астма - относительно распространенные вещи.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> эх,меня никто из вас не видал!точно тогда броситесь расцеловывать свои прекрасные тела!


 я не бросился, у тебя реально заниженая самооценка.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> эх,меня никто из вас не видал!точно тогда броситесь расцеловывать свои прекрасные тела!


 я не бросился, у тебя реально заниженая самооценка.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*anna 77*, приятное фото)

----------


## Вия

Бритни +1)

----------


## Freezer2007

*anna 77*
мост какойто знакомый :? . Гдет я его видел.

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм....фото прикольное и мост красивый....
А я не зациклен на внешности и мне побоку какая она...

----------


## TUSKA

*Волк-Одиночка*
ну вот ты видел мои фотки.Ну согласись,уродина?

----------


## fucka rolla

> это fucka rolla


 кострома это...мост через волгу.
на отходняках тогда были... 
хотели рассвета дождаться .....недосидели....

----------


## TUSKA

*fucka rolla*
ТЫ С НАМИ!!!!!!!!!! УРРРРА!!!!

----------


## fucka rolla

не с вами я. тока если на фото.

----------


## nothing1

fucka rolla угости меня травкой) никогда не курил хоть бы раз в жизни попробовать)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*nothing1* ооо это надо к Габо те обращаться)))

----------


## Stas

Хм. Портрет. В общем, это... как в сказке, родила царица в ночь не то сына, не то дочь, не мышонка, не лягушку, а неведому зверюшку. Короче, среднестатистический портрет форумчанина - это и есть эта "неведома зверюшка" (ой, только не по лицу, ладно?).
Чужая душа - потёмки.

----------


## Габо

Вызывали?

_Травные разговоры о тысячелистнике и не только в личку =) 
Булгакова._

----------


## Scream



----------


## свобода

> Прям жертва аборта...


 Первая фотография - забавная. 
Вторая очень интерестная, но я бы по другому оформила))
Третья - этакой романтик
Четвёртая - в этот образ можно влюбиться. 
Всё фотографии красивы. В чём жертва не понимаю... 
Сделаю комплимент - ты фотогииничен и у тебя красивый грустный, романтичный образ.

----------


## Scream

> Я беру свою машину, 
> Крепко жму на газ. 
> Я люблю свою машину, 
> Это суперкласс!


 жертва потому что родили...

а я уроооод...

----------


## Scream



----------


## свобода

> вот такой я лось


 Знаешь я работала три года в сфере модельного бизнеса, фотосессий у меня было туча. (стилистом, постановка съёмок) Поэтому с любой точки зрения могу сказать: ну кто тебе вдолбил, что ты лось? У тебя очень занижена самооценка.

----------


## Scream

у меня тоже, ибо я фотограф, хоть и любитель но стаж 3 года, могу сказать САМ с увереностью что я лось)))

----------


## свобода

> могу сказать САМ с увереностью что я лось)))


 ты можешь считать себя кем хочешь, но я буду всёравно думать о своём)) Ты не лось)))

----------


## Scream

> Ты не лось)))


 Олень?)

----------


## свобода

> Олень?)


 нет)))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Scream*, ты не лось!)
Заканчивай самобичевание =))

----------


## kesi

По-моему, это не самобичевание, а самолюбование))

----------


## Stas

Не судите строго. Может человеку в прикол.  :wink:

----------


## свобода

> Не судите строго. Может человеку в прикол.


 ну так..... он же фотограф. (любитель)

----------


## Scream



----------


## kesi

сам признался
маладец :lol:

----------


## Anubis

> По-моему, это не самобичевание, а самолюбование))


 Во-во...кокетство чистой воды. Человек, убежденный в том что он урод, никогда не будет делать себе профессиональную фотосессию :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Scream

> Сообщение от kesi
> 
> По-моему, это не самобичевание, а самолюбование))
> 
> 
>  Во-во...кокетство чистой воды. Человек, убежденный в том что он урод, никогда не будет делать себе профессиональную фотосессию :lol:  :lol:


 Да ты что))) если эти фото професиональные) то я испанский летчик)))

----------


## Римма

Это я на работе... Фото сегодняшние)

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/156/

----------


## Mimi

> это fucka rolla


 чертовски похоже на мост в ярославле.. )))

----------


## fallen_angel

> Сообщение от anna 77
> 
> это fucka rolla
> 
> 
>  чертовски похоже на мост в ярославле.. )))


 А мне кажется, что чертовски похоже на мост через Волгу в Костроме.



А в Ярославле, если ты имеешь ввиду Октябрьский мост, то у него меньше пролетов вроде.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Зима совсем уже заканчивается....и вот захотелось почему-то выложить 2 фоточки уходящего времени года =))...так сказать, последний снежок....

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Просто на первой фотке я уже чересчур замерзшая)))

----------


## Freezer2007



----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

*NamelessChild*
мне без очков глаза режет на ярком свете((

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

Глаза-зеркало души...
...моя душа уже мертва!

----------


## Римма

*Freezer*, еще как жива. Не гони...

----------


## свобода

*Freezer* Хорошая фотка. Я удивлена, не знаю, но я тебя по другому представляла))) 

Люблю очки)))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Почему так мало форумчан выкладывают фото?(


 Купи мне фотик - без проблем выложу.

----------


## Slipknot

вот и я решила. выложить несколько фотографий.


тут я на себя не похожа. Где-то в Евпатории..а в бараке)) где мы с подругой жили)) кстати. я без капюшона на фотках-только по случаю похода в ночной клуб. и вообще-похожа не женскую особь.


Лезу. На Айперти.. или не на.. нет. точно-Айпетри. после купания в  водопаде. кажется 6 градусов вода. ныряла с головой)) потому волосы мокрые. 


а это с хорошим человеком) другом (но не тем, о котором говорила на сайте..нет).. ) +мой одноклассни. +сидим за одной партой бог знает сколько лет. не удивляйтесь одежде) Мы с ним в сценке изображали пару, расстающуюся на время войны 41-45 г.


а так меня радует в метро ездить. .. правда -жарко.. был случай интересный. как раз после этой фотки. ко мне подошел чувак. причем я стояла с подругой. И предложил купить книги с Детскими сказками, про мальчиша Кибальчиша.. Причем-на полном серъезе. Достал товар-стал рассказывать и показывать. На подругу внимания не обращал впринципе никакого)) книгу я не купила)) своя есть).. но удивилась его порыву))

----------


## Freezer2007

Свобода, а как ты меня представляла?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Slipknot

*NamelessChild*
 :Embarrassment: ops:  чая... 
 :roll: )) я уже не помню почему я там так стою) но реклама-это врятли)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Slipknot

*NamelessChild*
да. первое моя гордость. долго я пыталась заставить меня сфотографировать именно так. я его люблю. оно отрожает наиболее ярко мои ощущения по жизни. И мое Мировоззрение. будто я в окно смотрю-а вся эта жизнь, с суетливыми людьми, мимо меня проносится. 
я-не то что бы активная. Просто жить-сидя на диване-это меня погубит. Нужно что то же делать. Темболее-Давинг..горы..спорт..рисование-все это отвлекает.. все это интересно..все это замечательно. и все это нужное.

----------


## TUSKA

*Slipknot*
ух,ты.Какая ты красивая.Скачала твою фоту.как я пьяна,боги...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Такие красивые хотят убивацо :shock:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Slipknot

*TUSKA*
*CorpseGrinder*
 0_о... люди. да вы что?. о какой красоте речь?.. всю жизнь только и слышу. что я на наркоманку похожа. .. просто не верится когда говорят о моей внешности-что я.. красивая. 



> Такие красивые хотят убивацо


 это говорит об одном. внешность ничего в жизне не дает. практически. а темболее таким людям, как я. Которые не умеют преподносить себя в данном плане.

----------


## Slipknot

> CorpseGrinder писал(а):
> Такие красивые хотят убивацо 
> 
> И не говори...


 а почему такие хорошие и добрые люди хотят убиваться? как вы? .
так же и с внешностью.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> 0_о... люди. да вы что?. о какой красоте речь?.. всю жизнь только и слышу. что я на наркоманку похожа. .. просто не верится когда говорят о моей внешности-что я.. красивая.


 Они не видели настоящих наркоманов...А ты на самом деле красивая, просто внуши себе это и другие так же подумают.



> это говорит об одном. внешность ничего в жизне не дает. практически.


 А тут ты права... я тоже далеко не урод, но каким-то образом очутился на этом сайте :?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, фотки нравятся)))

----------


## Slipknot

*CorpseGrinder*



> каким-то образом очутился на этом сайте


 инетерсно. каким.. 
*MATARIEL*
спасибо
-вы-уважаемые форумчане-меня в шок вводите). Да..походу у меня комплексы.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> инетерсно. каким..


 Гугловским. Искал экстримальные способы самоубийства  :Smile:  Ну и вообще-то не очень хорошо мне тогда было... да и сейчас впринципе.

----------


## Slipknot

*CorpseGrinder*
ясно) проблема в целом не ясна)) но суть понята   :Smile:  
просто я в "Моя проблема" не видела конкретно твою) .. ))..

----------


## свобода

> о какой красоте речь?.. всю жизнь только и слышу. что я на наркоманку похожа. ..


 ну не знаю.... ничего я такого не увидела. Приятная, немного холодная внешность. Мне понравилось где ты с другом, очень красиво и так мило там выглядешь. Первая фотография очень достойная!

*Freezer* ну наверное с более ранимой внешностью))) Хотя на фотографиях мы можем быть разными и совсем не похожими в жизни. Ну и почему то с гораздо тёмными волосами нежеле на фотке.

----------


## TUSKA

*Slipknot*
вот мне поможет кто-нибудь запостить моё фото,тогда решим,кто тут красавец.Страшней меня придумать-то сложно :lol:

----------


## Slipknot

*TUSKA*
 :Smile:   ну давайте))) посоревнуемся =))
значит так-фото выкладывайте вот на этот сайт:
http://www.radikal.ru
когда фотография загрузится-там внизу будут разные Html коды: Выбирите тот-который увеличивает картинку по клику (там как то так будет написанно).. Полностью его скопируйте.
Вставте в окно Сообщений На Нашем форуме. ну далее как обычно)жмете кнопку "отправить" и по идее-если вы все правильно сделаете-ваша фотка будет тут))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

[img][/img]

----------


## свобода

Ух ты... ничего общего с той фотографией.... приблизительн так я представляла тебя...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Хрена радостный :lol:

----------


## Freezer2007



----------


## свобода

Позитивно... а на второй фотографии кто?

----------


## Freezer2007

*свобода*



> а на второй фотографии кто?


 Это я, меня слегка гребёт...)))[/url]

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Ага, такие ... зелёные-презелёные....класс

----------


## свобода

> свобода 
> Цитата:
> а на второй фотографии кто? 
> 
> 
> 
> Это я, меня слегка гребёт...)))[/url]


 Красивые глаза..... очень.

----------


## Freezer2007

вот исчё, я справа))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER

Справа от тебя или от нас :?:   :lol:

----------


## BlackBlood



----------


## свобода

> вот исчё, я справа))))


 Красота))))))) Такая фотка замечательная.

К кому рукитянем? :roll:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

> Сообщение от Freezer2007
> 
> я справа))))
> 
> 
>  А где это ты? Фон интересный.


 Гаверла,Карпаты

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

*NamelessChild*
можно сказать - друг детства
*я тут фот уже за весь форум положил)))*

----------


## свобода

> *я тут фот уже за весь форум положил)))*


 молодец!!!!!!!!!!!!

а фотографии просто супер!

----------


## tventin2

*BlackBlood*
Красавчик!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

*BlackBlood*, уважаю \m/

----------


## Slipknot

*BlackBlood*
мужчина..не проходите мимо (с) фиг знает от куда фраза)) 
мне очень нравится твой взгляд.
*Freezer2007*
Мне очень понравилась фотка-где ты с чашкой на фоне леса...)) прям такой морозец.. Очень..Очень понравилась эта фотография!.

----------


## Betta

че то я посмотрела какую фотку выкладывала сюда и поняла ,что изменилась,надо бы новую показать))))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

*BlackBlood*, брутально... и красиво...)
*]Freezer2007*, я почему то тебя так и представлял)))) где горы понравилось очень...)
*Betta*, симпатиная...=) это школа... или универ...?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*Betta* видел я эту фотку очень она мне не нравится +10 лет тут точно

----------


## WICKED

*Freezer2007* я тебя тоже по другому представлял.   :Smile:  
*Betta* я в первую секунду увидя фотку подумал а что это за женщина такая?   :Smile:   красавицо   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

*WICKED*
а ты меня как представлял?

----------


## ER

Наверное как на аватарке)))))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Мой автопротрет на аватаре, только топоры немного побольше и покровавей.

----------


## ER

Ладно, вот и я. Тока не пугайтесь))) Просто час ночи был, спать хотелось
Вообще-то я всегда такая - сонная и ненакрашенная. 
[/img]

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Да ниче потянет, хорошо выглядишь  :Smile:

----------


## alonely

*CorpseGrinder*
а ты обещаешь, если я подарю тебе фотик, выложить фото, мм?

----------


## alonely

*ER*
 :roll:  волосы черненькие?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*
> а ты обещаешь, если я подарю тебе фотик, выложить фото, мм?


 Ага, только еще куплю футболку Cannibal Corpse и выложу, честно-честно.

----------


## alonely

> Ага, только еще куплю футболку Cannibal Corpse и выложу, честно-честно.


 Договорились тогда  :Wink:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Договорились тогда


 С тебя фотик и... вроде ты тоже обещала фотку выложить?

----------


## alonely

> вроде ты тоже обещала фотку выложить?


 правда?  :shock: № *пошла читать историю сообщений*

----------


## ER

Нет, я шатенка... Просто фотка так себе. А глаза серые. Щас ещё выложу.

----------


## alonely

*ER*
да там просто даже цвет не видно... побольше что-нибудь...

----------


## ER

Ну вот, новое фото. Лучше не получается, сама на мобильный фоткаюсь.

----------


## WICKED

*ER* и тебя я тоже подругому предстовлял

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Как интересно, опиши,*WICKED*, как ты меня представлял?
*NamelessChild*, хотелось бы и тебя увидеть...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED

*ER* но это так не возможно описать...просто как то подругому

----------


## ER

Ну не знаю... У меня в голове вертятся твои предыдущие аватарки... Девушка с детской внешностью...

----------


## alonely

> Ну не знаю... У меня в голове вертятся твои предыдущие аватарки... Девушка с детской внешностью...


 хм... NC? )

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*пошла проверять*

----------


## ER

Я что-то не-то сказала?   :Embarrassment: ops: 



> NC


 А что это?

----------


## alonely

> Я что-то не-то сказала? Embarassed


 Возможно даже заметила, то чего не заметила я.

NC сокращение от *NamelessChild*

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

А... Просто *alonely* смутила меня своей реакцией..

----------


## alonely

прости, *ER*, я больше не буду

----------


## ER

Да, ладно... Я чё-то тормознула...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackBlood

*Betta*
*ER*
 хорошие фотки)

----------


## TUSKA

*BlackBlood*
обалденная фотка,даже слюни потекли :lol:
*Freezer2007*
не скажу про глаза,а хочется.Такие кошачьи,демонические.Жалко,что они у тебя болят..

----------


## BlackBlood

*TUSKA*
 :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*
Йа деманическое котёнко :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## MATARIEL

Блин... тоже хочу выложить свои фотки, но пока нет таких в наличии...)

----------


## Freezer2007

*MATARIEL*
а ты автопортрет выложи

----------


## MATARIEL

> а ты автопортрет выложи


 Угум...))).. воть:
(|_|)
(o.o)
..^

----------


## свобода

> Цитата:
> а ты автопортрет выложи
> 
> Угум...))).. воть: 
> (|_|) 
> (o.o) 
> ..^


 5 баллов)))

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, спасибо))) потом настоящего себя выложу...)

----------


## свобода

> свобода, спасибо))) потом настоящего себя выложу...)


 Будет интерестно))

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
Дада)) мне бы тоже хотелось посмотреть очень))
*ER*
я кстати тебя тоже подругому себе представляла)..Приблизительно так-как выглядит твоя автарка-только с телесным цветом кожи).. Вот так вот представляла)) у меня тоже все ассоциации с авками идут))
 так что))*MATARIEL* жду Зайку)) )) ладно) не обижайся) я пошутила)

----------


## свобода

> у меня тоже все ассоциации с авками идут))


 Мне кажется у всех у нас человек ассоциируется с авкой и ником.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Slipknot*
*свобода*
я - ледяной мальчег-одуванчег)))

----------


## свобода

> Slipknot 
> свобода 
> я - ледяной мальчег-одуванчег)))


 Порадовал))) Одуванчик, да ещё и ледяной))))

----------


## MATARIEL

> MATARIEL жду Зайку)) )) ладно) не обижайся) я пошутила)


 Я не обижаюсь)))) вот увидишь!...будет тебе зайка...))))

----------


## Slipknot

*Freezer2007*
 :Smile:  ну волосы у тебя шикарные)) ничего не скажешь)))
*MATARIEL*
 :wink:

----------


## Slipknot

а я тогда Сатанистка?) если с ником и авкой ассоциировать))

----------


## MATARIEL

> я - ледяной мальчег-одуванчег)))


 И наэлектризованный...))))

----------


## MATARIEL

> а я тогда Сатанистка?) если с ником и авкой ассоциировать)


 А на аве сатанист..?... о_О

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> а я тогда Сатанистка?) если с ником и авкой ассоциировать))


 да нет, если с ником и авой ассоциировать, то лично у меня другое выходит)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

А я тогда маньяк или по крайней мере гробовщик.

----------


## alonely

Нет, ты милый чебурашка.. Который очень ценил дружбу.  :wink:

----------


## Betta

*NamelessChild*
Спасибо
*MATARIEL*
Школа.Урок истории.
*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Ну другие мне еще меньшне нравяться.А новые надо с мобильника сначала на комп выложить,а в лом.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Нет, ты милый чебурашка.. Который очень ценил дружбу.  :wink:


 Ну это истинное лицо, которое усердно скрывается под корпспейнтом и для большей убедительности 2 топора)))

----------


## Slipknot

*свобода*


> Slipknot писал(а):
> а я тогда Сатанистка?) если с ником и авкой ассоциировать))
> 
> да нет, если с ником и авой ассоциировать, то лично у меня другое выходит)
> _________________


  а что у тебя тогда выходит?))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Slipknot и сатанизм... Обьясните какая связь тут, аваторка вообще безобидная? Понимаю если бы ник был что-то вроде - Jesus Christ...Sodomised, тут еще можно было подумать...

----------


## Freezer2007

вот опять нашопил слегка)))), подкрасился))

----------


## IncognitO

хех ) глянул всю тему с первой страницы))) круто, почти у всех очень интересные и красивые фоточки ) интересно было смотреть )

----------


## Freezer2007



----------


## IncognitO

хы, первая фотка представительная такая. не хватает пару амбалов охранников, кейса и какой-нибудь моднявой машины сзади )

----------


## Вейяр

лысины и золотой цепи толстой + кольца(золотые)

----------


## Римма

Да уж... давно здесь не появлялась  :Smile: )

Фото образца осень 2010, фон картиночный, но больше ничего не правила...

http://stg674.ifolder.ru/preview/201...579975_3_52981


Любопытно было бы взглянуть на тех, кто здесь есть - и на тех, кто здесь со старых времен,  и на новичков... из тех, кто не шифруется...

----------


## Freezer2007

а вот я.
фота не очень но других нет, и на этой пришлось половину срезать.

----------


## Римма

Freezer, ура)_
старые знакомые))))

----------


## Freezer2007

эх

----------

